# What is the normal tire pressure for a 94 altima



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

What is the normal tire pressure for a 94 altima?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I keep mine @ 35 Psi. My yokohama's handle really good like that.(95 altima)


----------



## Ez2nV (Mar 13, 2007)

every tire is different, and you need to look at the sidewall of the tire you are putting air into to check the recommended tire psi. yeah by the don't assume all 4 tires are the same you should check it first.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should go by the manufacturer's tire recommendation, not the tire's maximum inflation spec. If my memory is correct, it is 29 PSI COLD at all tires. Going more than that will give you a firmer ride and better gas mileage, but could accellerate the tire wear.


----------

